# construir un robot controlado por RF



## rpzr173 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hola que tal, no soy muy experto en microcontroladores y todo eso, ha decir verdad es el primer proyecto que me asignan el cual consiste en armar un robot que sea controlado desde un ordenador via RF; lo que tengo es un microcontrolador PIC16f84 y un motor. 

Como podria unir el PIC con el motor dc y el gran proble es como desarrollar la comunicacion RF del ordenador con el robot.

Bueno gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Pon en el buscador 433, te llevara a varios post con unos circuitos transmisor receptor


----------

